# 75 Gallon Stocking - Denison Barb, Cardinals.. ?



## Travis (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi All,

Been contemplating what to put in my 75 gallon tank for a while now.

Would like to go with Denison barbs (5?) and Cardinal tetras (30?) but would love suggestions on numbers as well as other fish, along with something for a clean up crew that would fill out the tank nicely. 

I am running Eheim 2215, and Eheim 2217 fiters.

I have attached pictures of the tank as it is right now.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

We've got 9 Denisons barbs in our 75G. (Always buy more than you intend to end up with)

The other fish are: Otos, glowlight tetras, Super blue Kerri Tetras, Rumminose tetras, Neon Dwarf Rainbows, whiteclouds, Garra sp, SAE, Amano shrimp, sparkling gouramis.

And one lone hatchet tetra (of 14), the sole survivor or the Hatchet vs. Kerri tetra war. Kerri's won by a landslide.

We generally have about 9-12 of each type of schooling fish.

The tank is very heavily planted with live plants.

Not sure what you are asking, but maybe somethign here helps.


----------



## Travis (Jan 15, 2012)

Would the denison barbs and cardinals go well together?

Also, what temperature should the tank be at?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I would think that pairing would be alright IF the Cardinals were grown well and strong. all my tetras are grown large and robust. Strong swimmers and full bellies, so they can hang with the big boys like the barbs and rainbows.

As far as temperature goes, you might keep it in the high range of the collective limits of all the fish you end up keeping. Generally mid-high 70s. Personally the 75G tank here is 80-82, and though it is higher than the natural range of Denisons Barbs in the wild, they are doing really great.


----------



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

*good layout: I'm not the Overstocking Police*

I noticed your layout is really interesting.

I have denisons and cardinals though not together. I bought my first denison barbs only about two years ago - one of my top 5 favorites. I'm sure the denison barbs would be fine if you start out with the small 1 1/2" barbs and 3/4" cardinals. Get the cardinals established in your tank first (maybe a month or so) then add the small barbs.

The barbs get pretty big roughly 5 or 6 " and I think if you get too many of them your cardinals will never feel relaxed and your tank looks like a great one for schooling....it's all relative.

I'd just stick with 2 or 3 denison barbs and 30 cardinals and then add one or two more species - if you want to keep with the same overall shape and look of the former you might try glolight RASBORAS ....no, not glowlight tetras, they're shaped almost identical to the denison barbs/about 1 1/2"/metallic orange line along body/otherwise grey/green/tight schoolers/a little nervous.

I don't know if you really need a cleanup crew but you could try a school of about 8 or 9 small loaches such as zebra or yoyo loaches.

For what it's worth. Good Luck


----------

